# Eagle-Eye (full size)



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

*File Name*: Eagle-Eye (full size)
*File Submitter*: LBurnett
*File Submitted*: 22 Dec 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

A universal fork tipped, finger and thumb grip catapult. Feel free to modify for your own personal making to suit you best.

Click here to download this file


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome template.


----------

